
Show HN: HN talks about sustainability issues and climate solutions - yzk
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1aRotHz5jOR7UBrBD17DMiybFO1aCwAOS87j1a0_IOjA/
======
yzk
Hey guys, I did a simple analysis of how and what the HN community pays
attention to with regards to sustainability and climate-related issues.

Any comments or constructive feedback pertaining to the categories or
observations made would be great! Suggestions to broaden or narrow scope of
analysis would be welcome too!

Side note: I chose not to display the counts for “Number of Users Engaged” as
it was kind of redundant since most of the posts selected to illustrate these
categories typically have counts close to the number of comments, off by 1 or
so. Still, all posts mentioned in the slides to illustrate the categories have
been verified beforehand and meet the requirements as stated in the criteria
slide. Cheers!

